# Inspire Courage Optimization



## Mistwell

This is just a thought experiment.  I do not currently have any plan to min/max the bardic ability Inspire Courage.  I am just curious to see how far one can go with this ability.

Here are some things I have found to include:

First, the ability itself:



> Inspire Courage (Su)
> 
> A bard with 3 or more ranks in a Perform skill can use song or poetics to inspire courage in his allies (including himself), bolstering them against fear and improving their combat abilities. To be affected, an ally must be able to hear the bard sing. The effect lasts for as long as the ally hears the bard sing and for 5 rounds thereafter. An affected ally receives a +1 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +1 morale bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls. At 8th level, and every six bard levels thereafter, this bonus increases by 1 (+2 at 8th, +3 at 14th, and +4 at 20th). Inspire courage is a mind-affecting ability.




Here are some things that optimize this ability well:



> Song of the Heart (Eberron Campaign Setting, pg. 60). Prereq: Bardic music class feature, inspire competence ability, Perform 6 ranks; Benefit: When you use inspire courage, inspire competence, inspire greatness, or inspire heroics, any bonus granted by your music increases by +1.




and...



> Words of Creation (Book of Exalted Deeds, pg. 48). Prereq: Good Alignment, Granted by powerful agent of good (such as deity, celestial, etc...), Special DM approval, Int 15, Chr 15, base Will save bonus +5; Benefit: You can use Words of Creation to enhance bardic music...A bard who has the Words of Creation feat can use these powerful words to enhance his bardic music ability as detailed below. When a bard uses the Words of Creation in this manner, it is extremely draining, and the bard takes 1d4 points of nonlethal damage for each rank in Perform required to produce the bardic music effect he is enhancing. For example, if Devis uses the Words of Creation to double an inspire courage effect (minimum 3 ranks in Perform), he takes 3d4 points of nonlethal damage....The Words of Creation doubles the effect of several bardic music abilities...Inspire Courage: Double the morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear and the morale bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls (+2 at 1st level, +4 at 8th level, +6 at 14th level, +8 at 20th level).




and...



> Inspirational Boost Spell (Spell Compendium, pg. 124).
> Level: Bard 1
> Componants: V, S
> Casting Time: 1 swift action
> Range: Personal
> Target: You
> Duration: 1 round or special; see text
> 
> Text: While this spell is in effect, the morale bonus granted by your inspire courage bardic music increases by 1. The effect lasts until your inspire courage effect ends. If you don't begin to use your inspire courage ability before the beginning of your next turn, the spell's effect ends.




and...



> Melodic Casting feat (Complete Mage pg. 44), pre-req: Perform 4 ranks, Spellcraft 4 ranks, bardic music class feature.  Benefit: Whenever a Concentration check would be required to cast a spell or use a spell-like ability (such as when you cast defensively or are distracted or injured while casting), you can make a Perform check instead.  *In addition, you can cast spells and activate magic items by command word or spell completion while using a bardic music ability.*  Bardic music abilities that require concentration still take a standard action to perform.




and...



> Vest of Legends item (DMG II, pg. 272).  +5 comp. bonus on Diplomacy and Perform checks, plus Bard level treated as five higher for purpose of determining the effects of inspire courage...Price: 16,000 gp




and...



> Lingering Song feat (Complete Adventurer, pg. 111). Pre-req: Bardic Music.  Benefit: If you use bardic music to inspire courage...the effetc lasts for 1 minute after an inspired ally stops hearing you play.




and...



> Badge of Valor (Magic Item Compendium pg. 208).  Price (Item Level): 1400 gp (5th), Body Slot: Throat. Caster Level: 5th, Aura: Moderate (DC 17) abjuration, Activation: Immediate (mental), Weight: --.  When you activate the badge of valor, you and all allies within 60 feet gain a +2 bonus on the next save you or they make against a charm or fear effect before the start of your next turn.  *If you have the bardic music ability to inspire courage, you can activate the Badge of Valor to increase the bonus granted by that ability by 1 for the duration of its effect*.  A Badge of Valor functions three times per day.  Prerequisites: Craft Wondrous Item, remove fear, possession of a piece of the set.  Cost to Create: 700 go, 56 XP, 2 days.




This last item is part of the Regalia of the Hero set of magic items.  The other two items in the set would also be useful, for a Marshall/Bard build.

New useful item for this build, from the Magic Item Compendium:



> Crystal Echoblade
> Price (Item Level)" 4,310 gp (9th)
> Body Slot: - (held)
> Caster Level: 10th
> Aura: Moderate; (DC 20) evocation
> Activation: -
> Weight: 4 lb.
> 
> A crystal echoblade normally functions as a +1 longsword, but is enhanced by your musical ability. If you use your bardic music ability while wielding the weapon, the blade resonates in harmony, dealing additional sonic damage on each attack equal to half your bard level.
> Prerequisites: Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Bardic Music
> Cost to Create: 2,000 go (plus 310 gp for masterwork longsword), 160 XP, 4 days.




The MIC says "You can increase the enhancement bonus of these weapons or add more special properties just as you would for any other item."  Great! So, let's enhance it with the Harmonizing ability, a +1 ability from MIC:



> Price: +1 bonus
> Property: Melee Weapon
> Caster Level: 5th
> Aura: Faint (DC 17) Illusion
> Activation: --; see text
> 
> A harmonizing weapon accompanies you in song if drawn, granting a +2 competence bonus on Perform (sing) checks.
> In addition, if you hold a harmonizing weapon when you begin a bardic music effect, the weapon can continue the effect for you, allowing you to focus on other efforts.  One round after you begin a bardic music effect that allows or requires continued use or concentration (including inspire courage, countersong, fascinate, inspire competence, inspire greatness, song of freedom, and inspire heroics), the weapon picks up and continues the performance flawlessly for 10 rounds, until you start another bardic music effect, or until you command it to end as a swift (mental) action.
> Prerequisites: Craft Magic Arms and Armor, ghost sound, bardic music.
> Cost to Create: Varies.




So, a Crystal Echoblade of Harmonizing would be 10,310 gp.  And it eliminates the need for one of the other feats that this build was likely to take (Melodic Casting), while significantly bumping your own damage up.

The Bow of Songs was updated in the MIC to make it a bit weaker, but much more reasonably priced and worth considering now:



> Bow of Songs (Magic Item Compendium pg. 48)
> Price (Item Level): 12,330 gp (13th)
> Body Slot: - (held)
> Caster Level: 8th
> Aura Moderate: (DC 19) evocation
> Activation: Swift (command)
> Weight: 2 lb.
> 
> This +1 shortbow blends music with every shot to deadly effect. On your turn, you can expend one daily use of your bardic music ability to gain a bonus equal to your Charisma bonus on the next attack roll and (if your attack hits) on the corresponding damage roll that you make with the bow.
> 
> Cost to Create: 6,000 gp (plus 33 gp for masterwork shortbow), 480 XP, 12 days.




Book of 9 Swords may help with this build. The Song of the White Raven feat lets you both activate inspire courage as a swift action while in a White Raven Stance, and lets your crusader and warblade levels stack with your bard levels to determine the bonus granted by your inspire courage ability.

I think a White Raven focused crusader or warblade, combined with bard, could be a pretty powerful combination.

There is some non-update 3.0 stuff that could be used, such as Crescendo.  But, a lot of folks don't use 3.0 stuff, even if it remains not updated.

A masterwork instrument might help.  I will have to look those up.  I think it's the drum and the horn that help with damage, and lute gives +1 level to determining effectiveness of bardic music.

Anyone else have something to contribute to the list?


----------



## Sejs

Melodic Casting and Vest of Legends don't directly relate to Inspire Courage.

Skip Words of Creation.  It's exalted.  Having to be Double Plus Good all the time quickly becomes unfun.  And unteneble.  Plus the non-lethal damage all the time really kinda sucks.

Masterwork instrument info: 
*Drums:* +1 to the bonus to damage w/ Inspire Courage, but -1 to the bonus vs charm and fear.

*Fiddle:* +1 to the bonus vs charm and fear w/ Inspire Courage.  If you have 5 or more ranks in Perform (Dance) the bonus increases to +2.

(Flute gives +2 to countersong checks)

(Harp lets you target one additional creature with Fascinate and more importantly, with Inspire Greatness)

*Horn:* +1 to the bonus to damage and save vs fear w/ Inspire Courage, but the effect ends 1 round after the recipient can no longer hear the bard toot.

(Lute: +1 level to determining effectiveness of bardic music.  Potentially useful if you're at a threshhold level.  Don't give access to new abilities, just +1 er.. Performer Level for those that you already have.)

*Mandolin:* +1 to the attack roll bonus w/ Inspire Courage, but -1 to everything else (damage, save vs charm/fear).

(Pan Pipes give a +1 bonus to perform checks for Fascinate and +1 to the DC of Suggestion.)


----------



## hanniball

_Harmony_ (PGtF) is a Bard 1 that increases the morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects by 2 and the morale bonus on attack rolls and damage rolls by 1.

Dread Pirates gain an ability at 6th or 7th that do something similar to Inspire Courage, but I'm not sure if it stacks or not (AFB).

Either way...just my 2 cp


----------



## dagger

I think Harmony was renamed Inspirational Boost...it says what it was renamed to at the start of Spell Compendium.


----------



## Mistwell

Sejs said:
			
		

> Melodic Casting and Vest of Legends don't directly relate to Inspire Courage.




Both help Inspire Courage.  Both specifically mention it as well.  Seems pretty directly related to me.  Being able to cast spells while maintaining Inspire Courage is quite useful for this build.  +5 to your caster level for Inspire Courage doesn't relate to it?



> (Lute: +1 level to determining effectiveness of bardic music.  Potentially useful if you're at a threshhold level.  Don't give access to new abilities, just +1 er.. Performer Level for those that you already have.)




Wait, Vest doesn't directly relate but gives +5 to level, but Lute gives +1 and is considered "potentially useful"?


----------



## Sejs

Mistwell said:
			
		

> Wait, Vest doesn't directly relate but gives +5 to level, but Lute gives +1 and is considered "potentially useful"?




Nah, more of a case of my brain skimming over the +5 performer level, heh.

Thanks for pointing it out, actually.  I would've missed it otherwise.


----------



## Mistwell

So let's work some of the numbers and see what we come up with.  Assume an 8th level Bard.

Inspire Courage: +2 morale bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls

Lute: +1 level to bardic music.
Vest of Legends: +5 level to bardic music.
Total equivelent level = 14, which makes it +3/+3 instead of +2/+2.

Song of the Heart: increases it by +1/+1 to +4/+4.

Inspirational Boost Spell:  increases it by +1/+1 to +5/+5.

Words of Creation: Not sure what impact this has with this combination.  It "Doubles the morale bonus...on attack and weapon damage rolls (+2 at 1st level, +4 at 8th level, +6 at 14th level, +8 at 20th level)." I think it is at least +2/+2, but it could be as high as +10/+10 depending on how one interprets the feat interacting with the other effects.  *I'd like opinions on that.*

It also causes 3d4 nonlethal damage, so an average of 7.5 nonlethal damage.  Not a huge deal, but something to keep in mind.

Melodic Casting feat: Allows this bard to cast spells and activate magic items by command word or spell completion while using the inspire courage ability.  

Lingering Song feat: Inspire courage lasts for 1 minute after an inspired ally stops hearing you play.  A bit redundant with Melodic casting.

So, at 8th level, it's a minimum of +7/+7 to everyone's attack and damage, and it lasts the entire combat (either you keep up the music and can still fight and cast spells using Melodic casting, or you end it quick and it lasts for 10 rounds, which is generally long enough to last to the end of combat).  All at 8th level, and usable 8 times a day.  At level 14 it goes up to a minimum of +8/+8.

That seems...huge!  Carried over everyone's attacks, the amount of damage accounted for by that ability for the course of a single combat is likely massive.

Could I get some opinions on how the doubling effect of Words of Creation interacts with the other bonuses here?


----------



## Darklone

Not sure if Lute and the vest stack.

You're level 8 bard, it doubles the morale bonus... so another +2.


----------



## Sejs

> Could I get some opinions on how the doubling effect of Words of Creation interacts with the other bonuses here?



 I'm inclined to say that WoC would double the base bonus before applying modifiers for spells, etc.   The biggest gray area for me would be in determining if that would include modifiers to your Bard level or not.  I think it would double the bonus gained by increases to bard level, simply because the math would be awkward otherwise.

*Ver. A*
Bard 8 + 5 BL (Vest) +1 BL (Lute) = Equiv. Bard Level 14 = Inspire Courage +3.
Words of Creation double base bonus = +6.
Song of the Heart = +7.
Inspirational Boost = +8.

Total Bonus: +8


*Ver. B*
Bard 8 = Inspire Courage +2
Words of Creation double base bonus = +4
+6 BL from Vest and Lute = ...? Inspire Courage +4 is at 20th, would that mean you sing at 26th/+5?
Song of the Heart +1 = +6.
Inspirational Boost +1 = +7.

Total Bonus: +7


Personally, due to the ambiguity involved with *B*, I'm much more inclined to go with *A* as my interpretation on how it should work out.  Calculate bard level to determine base bonus, double base bonus from WoC, then apply flat-rate bonuses.


----------



## brehobit

Also,
Though going in a different direction, one can use a feat from Bo9S that allows you to inspire courage as a swift action.   Very handy.

<edit>
Oh,
I think most folks view the words of creation thing as being fairly broken.  I love the book, and I'd not allow that.

Mark


----------



## Seeten

For Words of Creation, I'd double first, then add the additional modifiers.


----------



## Stalker0

I don't think any fighter can argue with a bard that can grant him +21 to damage. (+7 damage, +14 for two handed power attack).


----------



## FireLance

Mistwell said:
			
		

> Could I get some opinions on how the doubling effect of Words of Creation interacts with the other bonuses here?



I'd rule that it doubles the effect of bonuses from levels (so it would stack with the vest) but I'd rule that it only works with vocal performances - Perform (sing), Perform (oratory), and maybe Perform (comdey), so it would not stack with the effects of masterwork instruments, Song of the Heart, or _inspirational boost_.



> That seems...huge!  Carried over everyone's attacks, the amount of damage accounted for by that ability for the course of a single combat is likely massive.



I have a theory that WotC tends to make boosting abilities (bardic music, the White Raven maneuvers from the Book of Nine Swords) a bit more powerful to encourage co-operative play, and because the booster usually has to work through others and share the spotlight.


----------



## Sejs

FireLance said:
			
		

> I'd rule that it doubles the effect of bonuses from levels (so it would stack with the vest) but I'd rule that it only works with vocal performances - Perform (sing), Perform (oratory), and maybe Perform (comdey), so it would not stack with the effects of masterwork instruments, Song of the Heart, or _inspirational boost_..



 I could definitely see that as appropriate. They are words of creation, after all.  Not.. I don't know.. sheet music of creation.  Guitar Tableture of Creation.

That said, I would, however, let a character overlap performance methods if they had the requisite ranks in both Perform specializations.  So if you have enough ranks in both Perform (Sing) and Perform (Stringed) I'd allow for the overlay of the modifiers from both Words of Creation and a masterwork lute, say.  Singing with accompanyment and all that.


----------



## Elder-Basilisk

Mistwell said:
			
		

> There is some non-update 3.0 stuff that could be used, such as Crescendo.  But, a lot of folks don't use 3.0 stuff, even if it remains not updated.




And Words of Creation. BoED is a non-updated 3.0 book, as you can tell by briefly glancing at the feat.

Doubling the bonus Inspire Courage bonus is one thing when it stays at +1 forever. It's entirely different when it goes up to +4 to hit and damage as it does in 3.5.

Considering the changes in the bard class from 3.0 to 3.5, it should not come as a surprise that Inspire Courage can get utterly and completely broken by applying a powerful 3.0 feat verbatim to 3.5 abilities.


----------



## Slaved

Subsonics can be a nice feat. It allows you to be a lot more stealthy about the use of the bardic song after all.


----------



## Sejs

Slaved said:
			
		

> Subsonics can be a nice feat. It allows you to be a lot more stealthy about the use of the bardic song after all.



Subsonics can get downright disgusting.

Bard X, Shadowdancer 1, Subsonics feat.

What's that you say? Fascinate and Suggestion and they don't even know I'm there? The save DC against my Suggestion is still equal to my perform check, so nobody ever will make it?  And I can do it how often? Do go on.


----------



## Sound of Azure

Sejs said:
			
		

> Subsonics can get downright disgusting.
> 
> Bard X, Shadowdancer 1, Subsonics feat.
> 
> What's that you say? Fascinate and Suggestion and they don't even know I'm there? The save DC against my Suggestion is still equal to my perform check, so nobody ever will make it?  And I can do it how often? Do go on.




I thought the target of Fascinate had to be able to see you? Or is that something that subsonics gets past?


----------



## Wish

We had this character in a campaign we played.  He also had a marshall level for a nice +8 initiative bonus.  Our fighters loved loved loved it.  I believe we treated it like damage doubling on a crit - add all the bonuses and double it at the end - which obviously makes it even more effective.  But the +5 we got with a 'normal' inspire courage wasn't so bad either.


----------



## Sejs

Sound of Azure said:
			
		

> I thought the target of Fascinate had to be able to see you? Or is that something that subsonics gets past?



Actually no, that's a good catch on your part.  Fascinate requires the target to be able to see and hear you.  I'd always rembembered it was see or hear.

So, thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Sound of Azure

Sejs said:
			
		

> Actually no, that's a good catch on your part.  Fascinate requires the target to be able to see and hear you.  I'd always rembembered it was see or hear.
> 
> So, thanks for the heads-up.




S'okay. I was kinda hoping you were right about that tactic though, as it sounded like a pretty cool character concept.  

One of the best parts of ENworld is finding out new tactics to inflict  introduce to my players.


----------



## Mistwell

Elder-Basilisk said:
			
		

> And Words of Creation. BoED is a non-updated 3.0 book, as you can tell by briefly glancing at the feat.  And the rules used tend to reference 3.5ish things.
> 
> Doubling the bonus Inspire Courage bonus is one thing when it stays at +1 forever. It's entirely different when it goes up to +4 to hit and damage as it does in 3.5.
> 
> Considering the changes in the bard class from 3.0 to 3.5, it should not come as a surprise that Inspire Courage can get utterly and completely broken by applying a powerful 3.0 feat verbatim to 3.5 abilities.




First, BOED came out in October of 2003, four months AFTER the release of 3.5 in July 2003.  The authors specifically said in an interview about the book that they had full access to the 3.5 rules when writing it.

Second, it grants a +2/+2 instead of a +1/+1, and has a built in large cost which the others do not.  I do not see how it is "utterly and completely broken".

If you mean all aspects of Words of Creation taken together make it broken, I can see that perspective.  But if you really mean the application being discussed here (Celestial Choir), I am having a hard time seeing where you are coming from.  There is noting "3.0ish" about it.  It's an additional +1/+1 over other feats, but causes you 3d4 nonlethal damage (and it uses the phrase nonlethal damage instead of subdual damage, further verifying it is 3.5), and large entry requirements, and has large ethical requirements on the character.  I think it's balanced to get that extra +1/+1 with the damage you take and other requirements and restraints.


----------



## Mistwell

Wish said:
			
		

> We had this character in a campaign we played.  He also had a marshall level for a nice +8 initiative bonus.  Our fighters loved loved loved it.  I believe we treated it like damage doubling on a crit - add all the bonuses and double it at the end - which obviously makes it even more effective.  But the +5 we got with a 'normal' inspire courage wasn't so bad either.




Yeah I thought about a level of Marshall, and a level of Dragon Shaman.  Both would be highly synergistic with this build.


----------



## Stalker0

The words of creation requires you have to be exalted right? Well that's punishment enough, let the bard have his awesome song!


----------



## Mistwell

Stalker0 said:
			
		

> The words of creation requires you have to be exalted right? Well that's punishment enough, let the bard have his awesome song!




Yeah, you have to be exalted, AND you talk nonlethal damage every time you use the ability, and it has entry requirements for the feat.  All that, and it's only +1/+1 better than similar inspire courage boosting feats, as far as I can tell (though it could be +2/+2 better depending on whose interpretation you accept in this thread).


----------



## Rystil Arden

Mistwell said:
			
		

> Yeah, you have to be exalted, AND you talk nonlethal damage every time you use the ability, and it has entry requirements for the feat.  All that, and it's only +1/+1 better than similar inspire courage boosting feats, as far as I can tell (though it could be +2/+2 better depending on whose interpretation you accept in this thread).




 Yep, I agree with you on that, Mistwell--it is definitely balanced as part of this build vis-a-vis the other feats and the items (though all of them together starts becoming pretty large, I also admit).  It starts becoming much more questionable when it starts doubling the higher numbers (though admittedly it deals a bunch more nonlethal at that point), simply because +10/+10 rather than +4/+4 is enormous, even at level 20 (or level 14 if you have the items).  It basically means that any target you can hit without resorting to the 20 auto-hit is going to suddenly become a much easier to hit (if you had a 10% chance to hit, now you have a 60% chance to hit.  If you had at least a 45% chance to hit, now you only miss on a 1). 

I would imagine that a party which is buffed in this way would have no problem with killing CR 20 opponents (though they may have problems surviving attacks from such opponents since they don't have commensurately higher AC and saves).

All in all, a highly effective combination.  I'd have to play with it to see if it was disruptive, though I imagine it might be somewhat because of the way it makes the party much better at killing than it is at surviving (so anything that won't slaughter them might be too easy to kill).


----------



## Mistwell

Here is a little cheat sheet I made, to fit on a cropped one-page word doc on this topic:

Inspire Courage Optimization

Inspire Courage ability (Su): A bard with 3 or more ranks in a Perform skill can use song or poetics to inspire courage in his allies (including himself), bolstering them against fear and improving their combat abilities. To be affected, an ally must be able to hear the bard sing. The effect lasts for as long as the ally hears the bard sing and for 5 rounds thereafter. An affected ally receives a +1 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +1 morale bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls. At 8th level, and every six bard levels thereafter, this bonus increases by 1 (+2 at 8th, +3 at 14th, and +4 at 20th). Inspire courage is a mind-affecting ability.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Song of the Heart feat (Eberron Campaign Setting, pg. 60). Prereq: Bardic music class feature, inspire competence ability, Perform 6 ranks; Benefit: When you use inspire courage, inspire competence, inspire greatness, or inspire heroics, any bonus granted by your music increases by +1.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Melodic Casting feat (Complete Mage pg. 44), pre-req: Perform 4 ranks, Spellcraft 4 ranks, bardic music class feature. Benefit: Whenever a Concentration check would be required to cast a spell or use a spell-like ability (such as when you cast defensively or are distracted or injured while casting), you can make a Perform check instead. In addition, you can cast spells and activate magic items by command word or spell completion while using a bardic music ability. Bardic music abilities that require concentration still take a standard action to perform.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Lingering Song feat (Complete Adventurer, pg. 111). Pre-req: Bardic Music. Benefit: If you use bardic music to inspire courage...the effetc lasts for 1 minute after an inspired ally stops hearing you play.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Words of Creation feat (Book of Exalted Deeds, pg. 48). Prereq: Good Alignment, Granted by powerful agent of good (such as deity, celestial, etc...), Special DM approval, Int 15, Chr 15, base Will save bonus +5; Benefit: You can use Words of Creation to enhance bardic music...A bard who has the Words of Creation feat can use these powerful words to enhance his bardic music ability as detailed below. When a bard uses the Words of Creation in this manner, it is extremely draining, and the bard takes 1d4 points of nonlethal damage for each rank in Perform required to produce the bardic music effect he is enhancing. For example, if Devis uses the Words of Creation to double an inspire courage effect (minimum 3 ranks in Perform), he takes 3d4 points of nonlethal damage....The Words of Creation doubles the effect of several bardic music abilities...Inspire Courage: Double the morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear and the morale bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls (+2 at 1st level, +4 at 8th level, +6 at 14th level, +8 at 20th level).
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Subsonics feat: Prereq Perform 10 ranks, bardic music; Benefit: You can produce music or poetics so subtly that opponents do not notice it, yet your allies still fain all the usual benefits from your bardic music.  Similarly, you can affect opponents within range with your music, but unless they can see you performing or have some other means of discovering it, they cannot determine the source of the effect.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Inspirational Boost Spell (Spell Compendium, pg. 124).  Level: Bard 1; Componants: V, S; Casting Time: 1 swift action; Range: Personal; Target: You; Duration: 1 round or special; While this spell is in effect, the morale bonus granted by your inspire courage bardic music increases by 1. The effect lasts until your inspire courage effect ends. If you don't begin to use your inspire courage ability before the beginning of your next turn, the spell's effect ends.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Vest of Legends item (DMG II, pg. 272). +5 comp. bonus on Diplomacy and Perform checks, plus Bard level treated as five higher for purpose of determining the effects of inspire courage...Price: 16,000 gp.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Songblade item: (Comp Adv pg. 130) +1 rapier, +2 Perform checks, +1 use/day bard music; 6,400gp.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Bow of Songs item: (Comp Adv pg. 129) +2 shortbow, bard music use for + Cha to atk & dam; 32,330gp.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Joyous Star Song item (MoF pg. 161): +1 bard music/day, +5 sacred perform chk for that use. 5800gp.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Instruments: Drums: +1 to the bonus to damage w/ Inspire Courage, but -1 to the bonus vs charm and fear. Horn: +1 to the bonus to damage and save vs fear w/ Inspire Courage, but the effect ends 1 round after the recipient can no longer hear the bard toot. Lute: +1 level to determining effectiveness of bardic music. Mandolin: +1 to the atk roll bonus w/ Inspire Courage, but -1 to everything else (dam, save vs charm/fear).
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Class Combinations:  Bard X, Shadowdancer 1 (Hide in Plain Sight), Subsonics feat; Level of Marshall, and a level of Dragon Shaman.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Marshall Class: d8 HD, 4 skill pts/lev, Fort & Will good saves; BAB as cleric; Weapon/Armor: As fighter; Skill Focus: Diplomacy; Auras (Ex) 60’ range, verbal component; Minor (choose 1): Charisma bonus to: flanking damage, charisma checks/skills, charging damage, dex checks/saves and init, or AC vs. AOOs;  Major (choose 1, 2nd level ability): Dam rolls, Ranged atks, Melee atks.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dragon Shaman Class: d10 HD, 2 skill pts/lev, Fort & Will good saves; BAB as cleric; Weapon/Armor: As bard; Draconic Aura (Su): 30’ range, LoE, Choose 3: +1 to dam, fast heal 1 up to ½ normal HP, bluff diplo and intimidate, listen spot and init, or 2 dam to anyone striking us with melee or nat weap attack.


----------



## Firebeetle

Thank you for making my point clear.

The price of suckage:

Eberron Campaign Setting - $39.95
Book of Exalted Deeds - $32.95
Spell Compendium - $39.95
Complete Mage - $29.95
DMG II - $39.95
Complete Adventurer - $29.95

Cost to be able to say "Bards don't suck, see?"- $212.70

Of course, there is more material in other books, including the new Complete Scoundrel, adding to that total. I personally can't invest $300 into my bard character, thank you very much.

Y'all can have the last word. Money speaks loudest and I am done.


----------



## Joker

Firebeetle said:
			
		

> Thank you for making my point clear.
> 
> The price of suckage:
> 
> Eberron Campaign Setting - $39.95
> Book of Exalted Deeds - $32.95
> Spell Compendium - $39.95
> Complete Mage - $29.95
> DMG II - $39.95
> Complete Adventurer - $29.95
> 
> Cost to be able to say "Bards don't suck, see?"- $212.70
> 
> Of course, there is more material in other books, including the new Complete Scoundrel, adding to that total. I personally can't invest $300 into my bard character, thank you very much.
> 
> Y'all can have the last word. Money speaks loudest and I am done.




Priceless.  .


----------



## Slaved

Firebeetle said:
			
		

> Cost to be able to say "Bards don't suck, see?"-




But bards do not suck even straight from just the players handbook. This is an optimization thread. Those are not the same thing.

It looks like the cost to say "Bards don't suck, see?" is free as everything you need is in the online system resource document.


----------



## Korak

I don't know about the style of most other peoples games, but the major factor that always keeps bards out of my groups' games is the fact that most bard abilities are mind-affecting.  We tend to make it a priority to be mind blanked most, if not all the time after we reach 15-16th level.  However, with boni of this magnitude available, it might compensate for the lack of protection from divinations and dominations.


----------



## Darklone

Slaved said:
			
		

> But bards do not suck even straight from just the players handbook. This is an optimization thread. Those are not the same thing.
> 
> It looks like the cost to say "Bards don't suck, see?" is free as everything you need is in the online system resource document.



Careful, Slaved, or Firebeetle will start his yearly "Bards suck" thread for the second time this year


----------



## Mistwell

Firebeetle said:
			
		

> Thank you for making my point clear.
> 
> The price of suckage:
> 
> Eberron Campaign Setting - $39.95
> Book of Exalted Deeds - $32.95
> Spell Compendium - $39.95
> Complete Mage - $29.95
> DMG II - $39.95
> Complete Adventurer - $29.95
> 
> Cost to be able to say "Bards don't suck, see?"- $212.70
> 
> Of course, there is more material in other books, including the new Complete Scoundrel, adding to that total. I personally can't invest $300 into my bard character, thank you very much.
> 
> Y'all can have the last word. Money speaks loudest and I am done.




What does this thread have to do with bards sucking?  The topic was optimizing a particular bard ability as a thought experiment, not the topic you seem to think it was.

Sounds like you have some issues...


----------



## Sejs

Firebeetle said:
			
		

> Y'all can have the last word. Money speaks loudest and I am done.




Hooray, he's done!


----------



## Piratecat

Guys...

if he's out of the thread, then no need to poke at him, right? Carry on on-topic, if you please.


----------



## Sejs

Aww alright, I'll be good.

So, how about them bards, eh?


----------



## Mistwell

He did raise the issue of Complete Scoundrel.  I didn't see anything in that book that boosts Inspire Courage.  Did anyone else?  Would be nice if it did!


----------



## Mistwell

Korak said:
			
		

> I don't know about the style of most other peoples games, but the major factor that always keeps bards out of my groups' games is the fact that most bard abilities are mind-affecting.  We tend to make it a priority to be mind blanked most, if not all the time after we reach 15-16th level.  However, with boni of this magnitude available, it might compensate for the lack of protection from divinations and dominations.




Can't you volunteer to miss the save, or does mind blank block everything regardless of your desire?


----------



## Mistwell

So the Dread Pirate prestige class, from Complete Adventurer, might combine with this build.



> Rally the Crew (Ex): Starting at 3rd level, an honorable dread pirate can inspire his allies (including himself) to great bravery in combat once per day. This inspiration grants them a +1 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and weapon damage rolls. To be affected, an ally must be able to see or hear the dread pirate. The effect requires a *free action to activate and lasts for 1 minute per class level*, even if the dread pirate moves out of range or loses consciousness. This is a mind-affecting ability. At 7th level, a dread pirate can use this ability twice per day, and the bonus increases to +2. *If a dread pirate has the inspire courage bardic music ability, he can add the morale bonus gained from that ability to the morale bonus gained from this ability to determine the total morale bonus granted.* For example, an 8th-level bard/3rd-level dread pirate would provide a +3 morale bonus on attack rolls and weapon damage rolls.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Mistwell said:
			
		

> So the Dread Pirate prestige class, from Complete Adventurer, might combine with this build.



 Looks like you're definitely right--of note, the Dread Pirate bonus would not be doubled by Words of Creation, though.


----------



## Mistwell

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Looks like you're definitely right--of note, the Dread Pirate bonus would not be doubled by Words of Creation, though.




I agree.  And frankly, I probably wouldn't want Words of Creation anyway.  I think the build works fine without it, and the restrictions of that feat are too much for what you get.  But, some people might like it.


----------



## Mistwell

I added this item to the list:



> Badge of Valor (Magic Item Compendium pg. 208).  Price (Item Level): 1400 gp (5th), Body Slot: Throat. Caster Level: 5th, Aura: Moderate (DC 17) abjuration, Activation: Immediate (mental), Weight: --.  When you activate the badge of valor, you and all allies within 60 feet gain a +2 bonus on the next save you or they make against a charm or fear effect before the start of your next turn.  *If you have the bardic music ability to inspire courage, you can activate the Badge of Valor to increase the bonus granted by that ability by 1 for the duration of its effect*.  A Badge of Valor functions three times per day.  Prerequisites: Craft Wondrous Item, remove fear, possession of a piece of the set.  Cost to Create: 700 go, 56 XP, 2 days.




This item is part of the Regalia of the Hero set of magic items.  The other two items in the set would also be useful, for a Marshall/Bard build.


----------



## hong

This thread is inspiring me to optimise courage!

Oh, okay, it's not. Never mind.


----------



## Sound of Azure

hong said:
			
		

> This thread is inspiring me to optimise courage!
> 
> Oh, okay, it's not. Never mind.




Courage, the Optomised Dog?


----------



## hong

Sound of Azure said:
			
		

> Courage, the Optomised Dog?


----------



## Mistwell

Added this new useful item for this build, from the Magic Item Compendium:



> Crystal Echoblade
> Price (Item Level)" 4,310 gp (9th)
> Body Slot: - (held)
> Caster Level: 10th
> Aura: Moderate; (DC 20) evocation
> Activation: -
> Weight: 4 lb.
> 
> A crystal echoblade normally functions as a +1 longsword, but is enhanced by your musical ability. If you use your bardic music ability while wielding the weapon, the blade resonates in harmony, dealing additional sonic damage on each attack equal to half your bard level.
> Prerequisites: Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Bardic Music
> Cost to Create: 2,000 go (plus 310 gp for masterwork longsword), 160 XP, 4 days.




The MIC says "You can increase the enhancement bonus of these weapons or add more special properties just as you would for any other item."  Great! So, let's enhance it with the Harmonizing ability, a +1 ability from MIC:



> Price: +1 bonus
> Property: Melee Weapon
> Caster Level: 5th
> Aura: Faint (DC 17) Illusion
> Activation: --; see text
> 
> A harmonizing weapon accompanies you in song if drawn, granting a +2 competence bonus on Perform (sing) checks.
> In addition, if you hold a harmonizing weapon when you begin a bardic music effect, the weapon can continue the effect for you, allowing you to focus on other efforts.  One round after you begin a bardic music effect that allows or requires continued use or concentration (including inspire courage, countersong, fascinate, inspire competence, inspire greatness, song of freedom, and inspire heroics), the weapon picks up and continues the performance flawlessly for 10 rounds, until you start another bardic music effect, or until you command it to end as a swift (mental) action.
> Prerequisites: Craft Magic Arms and Armor, ghost sound, bardic music.
> Cost to Create: Varies.




So, a Crystal Echoblade of Harmonizing would be 10,310 gp.  And it eliminates the need for one of the other feats that this build was likely to take (Melodic Casting), while significantly bumping your own damage up.

The Bow of Songs is now also reduced in price in the MIC.  It's now in the 12,000+ range, which makes is decent.


----------



## Quartz

That Vest seems pretty powerful. Doesn't it have a HD limitation (q.v. Practiced Spellcaster)? Should it?


----------



## Mistwell

Quartz said:
			
		

> That Vest seems pretty powerful. Doesn't it have a HD limitation (q.v. Practiced Spellcaster)? Should it?




Bumping your level for purposes of inspire courage only isn't all that big a deal.  It's essentially +1/+1 to inspire courage, sometimes.


----------



## Sejs

Quartz said:
			
		

> Doesn't it have a HD limitation (q.v. Practiced Spellcaster)? Should it?




No it doesn't, and no it shouldn't.

If it had the max=your HD limitation it'd only be worthwhile to multiclass bards.  As was said, it's basically just a +1/+1 to one facet of bardic music anyway.


----------



## Cheiromancer

I think this was mentioned before, but _mind blank_ prevents morale bonuses from working, right?

It's a pity that a character optimized for inspire courage will find their ability useless at high and epic levels, when the other party members get this particular protection.  Is it quite definite that _mind blank_ works in this way?  I seem to recall some debate about whether it interfered with _telepathic bond_, but I don't recall how that discussion turned out.

Still, thanks to Mistwell for compiling these tips.


----------



## Artoomis

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> I think this was mentioned before, but _mind blank_ prevents morale bonuses from working, right?
> 
> It's a pity that a character optimized for inspire courage will find their ability useless at high and epic levels, when the other party members get this particular protection.  Is it quite definite that _mind blank_ works in this way?  I seem to recall some debate about whether it interfered with _telepathic bond_, but I don't recall how that discussion turned out.
> 
> Still, thanks to Mistwell for compiling these tips.




It's arguable either way:



			
				Mond Blank said:
			
		

> This spell protects against all mind-affecting spells and effects as well as information gathering by divination spells or effects




Preventing helpful things is not really "protecting" now, is it?  It can be read to prevent only harmful (or any information-gathering) effects, or can be read to prevent them all.


----------



## James McMurray

I thought I'd read somewhere in the SRD that creatures with immunities could suppress them at will, but can't find it now. Anyone know where this might have been?


----------



## Slaved

James McMurray said:
			
		

> I thought I'd read somewhere in the SRD that creatures with immunities could suppress them at will, but can't find it now. Anyone know where this might have been?




A fire elemental could choose to be damaged by fire?


----------



## Mistwell

Slaved said:
			
		

> A fire elemental could choose to be damaged by fire?




Mind blank is not phrased as an immunity any way, so not sure it would matter if they could.  

I've asked CustServ, maybe they will have a helpful answer.

Not playing very high level games, and having no intention of doing so, it doesn't effect me either way.  But I can see that others would be interested in the answer.


----------



## Slaved

Mistwell said:
			
		

> Mind blank is not phrased as an immunity any way, so not sure it would matter if they could.




I was not commenting on mind blank, just pointing out one of the possible problems with a blanket statement about being able to supress and immunity at will.


----------



## James McMurray

Slaved said:
			
		

> A fire elemental could choose to be damaged by fire?




Like I said, I can't find it, so I don't know if it's worded such that it would let a fire elemental be burned or not.


----------



## hong

James McMurray said:
			
		

> I thought I'd read somewhere in the SRD that creatures with immunities could suppress them at will, but can't find it now. Anyone know where this might have been?



 You're probably thinking of spell resistance.


----------



## James McMurray

No, it was definitely something else, because we extrapolated it into a house rule that allows characters to ignore Mind Blank and still receive morale bonuses.


----------



## RigaMortus2

Sejs said:
			
		

> Actually no, that's a good catch on your part.  Fascinate requires the target to be able to see and hear you.  I'd always rembembered it was see or hear.
> 
> So, thanks for the heads-up.




Hmmm, but what about an Evangelist "Diplomancer" build w/ HiPS?  That might work...


----------



## Evilhalfling

When I first read the echoblade I Thought it was incredible +1/2 lvl in sonic damage for multiple rounds? every time you are singing to buff your friends in combat? Sweet. 

Looking at it more carefully I think it means you have to use bardic music only to get the sword to work - so its either you or the party.  To me this screws up the primary bard role, and makes the rest of the optimizing inspire courage useless, unless he spend 2 rounds buffing (one song for allies, one song for self.  And even then one effect is limited to 5 rounds, unless you picked up harmonizing or the lingering music feat. 


Thoughts?


----------



## Mistwell

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> When I first read the echoblade I Thought it was incredible +1/2 lvl in sonic damage for multiple rounds? every time you are singing to buff your friends in combat? Sweet.
> 
> Looking at it more carefully I think it means you have to use bardic music only to get the sword to work - so its either you or the party.  To me this screws up the primary bard role, and makes the rest of the optimizing inspire courage useless, unless he spend 2 rounds buffing (one song for allies, one song for self.  And even then one effect is limited to 5 rounds, unless you picked up harmonizing or the lingering music feat.
> 
> 
> Thoughts?




I disagree.  "If you use your bardic music ability while wielding the weapon...".  It doesn't say you use a bardic music attempt, like all other "charge this ability with a bardic music attempt" abilities.  It says if you use your bardic music ability while wielding.  Seems pretty clear to me you just have to use bardic music as normal while wielding the weapon, and in addition to your normal benefits from using bardic music you get an additional benefit to yourself.

I don't think it is out of line.  WOTC knows people think the bard is way underpowered, and I think this is one more way to bring them into line with the other classes.  They are STILL weak compared to other classes, but this and some of the other items and feats and prestige classes are bringing them closer to being equal.


----------



## hong

I can do +10 damage! = 

But I have to be a 20th level bard =


----------



## Rystil Arden

Mistwell said:
			
		

> I disagree.  "If you use your bardic music ability while wielding the weapon...".  It doesn't say you use a bardic music attempt, like all other "charge this ability with a bardic music attempt" abilities.  It says if you use your bardic music ability while wielding.  Seems pretty clear to me you just have to use bardic music as normal while wielding the weapon, and in addition to your normal benefits from using bardic music you get an additional benefit to yourself.
> 
> I don't think it is out of line.  WOTC knows people think the bard is way underpowered, and I think this is one more way to bring them into line with the other classes.  They are STILL weak compared to other classes, but this and some of the other items and feats and prestige classes are bringing them closer to being equal.



 I think Mistwell is correct on the Echoblade.  And the Bard is indeed still weak compared to the other classes, that is unless you let the player use all the crazy sources listed in this thread, stacking together for ridiculous bonuses.  I guess that's true with every class though.  I tend to give them all bonus types so that the Bard can get maybe 1 or 2 above their regular amount but not +14 or anything like that.


----------



## Mistwell

The Bow of Songs was reduced in power in the Magic Item Compendium, but it was also significantly reduced in price to the point where I think it is affordable and worth considering for a Bard character:



> Bow of Songs (Magic Item Compendium pg. 48)
> Price (Item Level): 12,330 gp (13th)
> Body Slot: - (held)
> Caster Level: 8th
> Aura Moderate: (DC 19) evocation
> Activation: Swift (command)
> Weight: 2 lb.
> 
> This +1 shortbow blends music with every shot to deadly effect. On your turn, you can expend one daily use of your bardic music ability to gain a bonus equal to your Charisma bonus on the next attack roll and (if your attack hits) on the corresponding damage roll that you make with the bow.
> 
> Cost to Create: 6,000 gp (plus 33 gp for masterwork shortbow), 480 XP, 12 days.


----------



## outlander36

Ok, so my question would be: I'm building a new bard.  In what order do I get the feats and spells in order to maximize earliest and best?

(I like the cheatsheet by the way)

~Outlander


----------



## outlander36

I'm thinking of starting with a human because there are so many good starting feats.


----------



## Mistwell

outlander36 said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of starting with a human because there are so many good starting feats.




I agree, I think you really should start with a human for the extra feat and extra skill point.  Strongheart Halfling from Forgotten Realms would work as well.  And, you could always go gnome for the bonus to illusion spells and favored class.


----------



## TheGogmagog

Along with mindblank, I thought I would point out wax earplugs.  By RAW they make you immune to sonic mind effects, but the effect on listen checks or deafness isn't really defined.  If it's no penalty or -4 to listen it would be worth running around with your ears-stopped up if you fear sonic attacks.  But they would make you immune to the bard song also.


----------



## two

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I think Mistwell is correct on the Echoblade.  And the Bard is indeed still weak compared to the other classes, that is unless you let the player use all the crazy sources listed in this thread, stacking together for ridiculous bonuses.  I guess that's true with every class though.  I tend to give them all bonus types so that the Bard can get maybe 1 or 2 above their regular amount but not +14 or anything like that.




Actually, all the bard really needs to be VERY effective is to be 2 above the standard amount.  This is easily accomplished with one (bard only) spell from the SC, and one feat. 

Or one spell, and one magic item.  

Or a feat and an item, etc.

It is an investment, but hardly a huge one.

A Human Bard 8 could have Song of the Heart, and Badge of Valor (1,400 GP).  That gives +2/+2 over base for 3 times a day (nearly always sufficient).  Cost:  1,400 GP + 1 feat.

Or you could create a Vest of Legends for 8K (Create Wondrous Item), and create a Badge of Valor.  Cost:  about 9K.  Result +2 over base 3 times a day, no feat used.

Etc.  

Most classes tend to maximize their best ability (paladins with smite, etc.)  It is silly to think bards won't or should not do the same, at least to a minor degree.

Again, you don't need to be doing +6/+6 by 3th level.  Doing +4/+4 by 8th level is sufficient to make bards a "real" class.


----------



## Mistwell

I agree with Two on this subject.

I started this thread just to gather information on what is possible.

I think in practice, most players would just use a couple of these options, to focus the character a bit more on this particularly useful bardic ability.  

Were I do make this kind of bard, I wouldn't take Words of Creation for example, and I would make very sparing using of the Inspirational Boost spell.  I'd just pick up a Badge of Valor, the Song of the Heart feat, and maybe the Vest of Legends (though that is iffy).  I also personally really like the crystal echoblade of harmonizing, but that isn't necessary for this build either, nor is the bow or the other two mentioned feats.  I probably wouldn't multiclass with Dragon Shamon or Marshall either, though both are reasonable routes to go.

I feel bards could use some more focus, and a bit more power, and things like pumping inspire courage help address those issues.  A single relatively average-powered feat, and a single relatively inexpensive magic item, and you've gone most of the way to increasing bardic power sufficiently to be competative with other classes I think.


----------



## two

*Simple Sample builds*

I thought I'd sketch out some simple sample builds which make IC (Inspire Courage) effective early.

Archer1, Human:

Feats:  Song of the Heart, PB Shot (1), Rapid Shot (3)

By level 3, IC = +3/+3 using 1 spell (IB) and the SOTH feat.

By level 3, with badge of valor (1.4 K investment), IC = +4/+4 3 times day (actually 2 times a day because of limited spells, 3 times a day at lvel 4 on).  IC boosting DONE.

By level 6 (Precise shot), basic Bard archer is set.  Rest of feats are open.

{Comments:  really spectacular at level 3 on up.  As an archer by level 3, he hits with +4 + dex bonus after rapid shot and IC.  (round 2+).  That actually is a better "to hit" than a dedicated fighter archer!  And way better damage (+4 per arrow + str).  Nasty.  

Archer2, Human:

Feats:  PBSHOT, Rapid Shot (1) Precise Shot (3)

Use Badge of Valor and IB to pump up IC by +2 as soon as you can cast the spells/afford the item (level 2 for the spell, 3 for the item).  Rest of feats and equipment is open.  Precise shot is always nice to have early.  Balanced and non-extreme build.

Melee1, Human

As archer1, except use WP:  Reach weapon and Combat Reflexes instead of PB Shot, Rapid Shot.  Must have high constitution for this one.  With +4/+4 will be hitting often and hard, and reach keeps you out of trouble's way - for a little while.  I'd suggest Alter Self as your first long-term 2nd level buff (high AC form!).  Make a good skald-type.

out of time...

{and yes these do require a lot of spells at low level for IB.  IB is strongest at lower levels, so I think this is ok.}


----------



## Ridley's Cohort

What is interesting to me about some of these effects is that you do not need many Bard levels.

How about a Bard with the minimum class levels?


----------



## two

Ridley's Cohort said:
			
		

> What is interesting to me about some of these effects is that you do not need many Bard levels.
> 
> How about a Bard with the minimum class levels?




Good point.  You could probably stop the bard levels at 4, that would give you enough 1st level spells for 3 powerful IC's a day, and one 2nd level buff spell (if you have a high enough CH).  Probably you would take Alter Self and use a wand a lot.

Bard4/OTHER STUFF nets you +4/+4 inspire courage using the easy above builds 3x day, 1 2nd level spell, and the rest is gravy.

I would stick with Bard for the spellcasting at full caster level, plus the eventual increase in IC, but that's just me.

Bard4/Barbarian X or Bard4/Hexblade or Duskblade would be fun, or just Bard4/Fighter4/OTHER

*It occurs to me that +4/+4 is sufficient to make a viable 2-weapon user.  Bard4/Fighter4 with weapon focus/specialization after a round of buffing gives +5/+6 to damage.  Assuming str=20 at level 8 (post stat-item buffing), that is:

+3 (bard BAB) +4 (fighter bab)  + 5 (strength) + 4 (IC bonus) = +16 to hit.

With improved 2 weapon fighting, I guess that gives you:

+14/+9 main hand, +14/+9 off hand, doing:

Damage:  5 (str) + 4 (bard stuff) + 2 (weapon spec) + 1 (magic) = +12 damage main hand, +9 damage off hand.

That's pretty OK.  4 attacks... full attack action... pretty ok.


----------



## Mistwell

Book of 9 Swords may help with this build. The Song of the White Raven feat lets you both activate inspire courage as a swift action while in a White Raven Stance, and lets your crusader and warblade levels stack with your bard levels to determine the bonus granted by your inspire courage ability.

I think a White Raven focused crusader or warblade, combined with bard, could be a pretty powerful combination.


----------



## wildstarsreach

Mistwell said:
			
		

> I disagree.  "If you use your bardic music ability while wielding the weapon...".  It doesn't say you use a bardic music attempt, like all other "charge this ability with a bardic music attempt" abilities.  It says if you use your bardic music ability while wielding.  Seems pretty clear to me you just have to use bardic music as normal while wielding the weapon, and in addition to your normal benefits from using bardic music you get an additional benefit to yourself.
> 
> I don't think it is out of line.  WOTC knows people think the bard is way underpowered, and I think this is one more way to bring them into line with the other classes.  They are STILL weak compared to other classes, but this and some of the other items and feats and prestige classes are bringing them closer to being equal.




I believe mistwell is correct here.  A 6th level bard singing with inspriational boost, song of the heart would have +3 morale and +3 from echoblade sonic, and let's say +2 from str and +1 from the weapon doing 1d8+9.  That is not bad but not great either.


----------



## wildstarsreach

Mistwell said:
			
		

> Book of 9 Swords may help with this build. The Song of the White Raven feat lets you both activate inspire courage as a swift action while in a White Raven Stance, and lets your crusader and warblade levels stack with your bard levels to determine the bonus granted by your inspire courage ability.
> 
> I think a White Raven focused crusader or warblade, combined with bard, could be a pretty powerful combination.




But would lose as much as it gets.  For what I want in a bard it doesn't cut it but you do have a point for other players, this looks on paper to be a good combo.


----------



## Fortain

I've compiled everything I could find about boosting Inspire Courage into one easy-to-read sheet - please let me know if I've missed anything. Since the OP wanted to purely boost I.C., I've left out all multi-classing which does directly add to I.C.

---Full WotC-Tweaked Bard---
Class: Bard20
Race: Human (for extra feat)
Casting Stat: 18(base) + 5(levels) + 5(inherent) + ...(no more required)
Perform (X) Skill: 23 + ...(no more required)
Bardic Music Uses Per Day: 20(levels) + ...(no more required)
--Feats--
Somatic Weaponry (3.5E WotC CM): can cast a spell w/somatic component with a weapon
(should combine w/Lute to allow you to cast any spell that has a somatic and/or verbal component ONLY)
Song of the Heart (3.5E WotC ECS): +1 to I.C. attack, weapon damage, charm save, & fear save bonus
Words of Creation (3E WotC BoED): doubles either base I.C. bonuses or base+additions, depending on reading
--Equipment--
Badge of Valor (3.5E WotC MIC): +1 to I.C. attack, weapon damage, charm save, & fear save bonus
Lute - instrument (3.5E WotC ComAdv.): +1 to bard level for I.C. bonus; can cast verbal-only spells while using I.C.
Vest of Legends (3.5E WotC DMGII): +5 to bard level for I.C. bonus
--Spells--
Level 1: Inspirational Boost (3.5E WotC ECS): +1 to I.C. attack, weapon damage, charm save, & fear save bonus
====
Inspire Courage Bonus: +13 OR* +16 morale bonus to charm & fear saves, +13 OR* +16 morale bonus to attack & weapon damage to all allies
--Side-Tweak--
- with Focused Performance - Individual Performance (3.5E WotC Dr#338): +21 OR* +24 bonus (as above) to ONE ally
- with Dread Pirate PrC (WotC 3.5 ComAdv.) [as Bard 13/DP7], Chaos Music feat (3.5E WotC Dr#326) [+4 to bard level for I.C. bonus {multi-class ONLY}], & *: +18 bonus (as above)
-- +27 bonus (as above) w/Focused Performance - Individual Performance as well to ONE ally
- with Dragonfire Inspiration (3.5E WotC Dr.Ma.): +13d6 OR* +16d6 X element damage to all allies' attacks
-- +18d6 X element damage to all allies' attacks w/Dread Pirate add-on
-- +21d6 OR* +24d6 X element damage to ONE allies' attacks w/Focused Performance - Individual Performance add-on
-- +27d6 X element damage to ONE allies' attacks w/Dread Pirate & Focused Performance - Individual Performance add-ons
- with Focused Performance - Accompaniment (3.5E WotC Dr#338): have two of the above effects going at once


*ONLY if you allow Words of Creation to double all bonuses, not just level-dependent ones.


----------



## Mistwell

Some interesting additional tidbits found from here and there that may help with this build:

Chaos Music Feat (Dragon Magazine #326, pg. 80).  Pre-Req: Chaotic Alignment, DM permission (similar to Exalted feat, this is an Anarchic feat), Perform 4, Bardic Music.  Your effective bard level increases by +4 for the purposes of determining which bardic music abilities you can use.  This feat can't increase your effective bard level beyond your Hit Dice.  However, if you can't benefit from the full bonus immediately, but you later gain nonbard Hit Dice, you may apply the rest of the bonus.  For example, a human 5th-level bard / 3rd-level fighter who selects this feat would increase his effective bard level from 5th to 8th (since he has 8 HD), allowing him to use the suggestion ability and increasing his inspire courage to +2.  If he later gained another nonbard level, he would gain the remainder of the bonus and his effective bard level for bardic music abilities would become 9th (since he now has 9 HD).  This does not affect your spells per day or spells known.  It only increases your effective bard level in regards to using your bardic music ability.

Message Spell: The PHB specifically gives the example that chanting to make a Rogue move more silently is self-defeating. Later on, Wizards & co. came out with the Subsonics feat (Song & Silence, re-printed in Complete Adventurer) which allows only your allies to hear your songs. Meanwhile, canny Bards have been able to do this the whole time simply by using the Message cantrip. You can also cast it so only a specific enemy can hear your songs (should you want to Fascinate or Suggest something to them). You can learn it at 1st level, it's a 0-level spell, it lasts for 10 minutes per round, it can travel hundreds of feet through twisty passageways and under doors, and it has no saving throw. A must-have cantrip for all Bards. 

Invisibility Spell: A Bard is a great buffer for other members of the team, but somewhat vulnerable with his low hit points. Singing while invisible will not cause you to become visible (because it is not an attack), and it makes it much harder for the bad guys to hit you. Combine this with Message and the bad guys won't hear you either. As a 2nd level spell, you can get it at Bard level 4 at the earliest. 

Dragonfire Inspiration feat (Dragon Magic, Pg. 18). Pre-req: Cha 11, Dragonblood subtype, bardic music.  When you use your bardic music to inspire courage, you can choose to imbue your allies with dragonfire.  This choice is made when first activating the ability, and the choice applies to all allies affected.  Each ally so inspired loses the standard morale bonus on weapon attack rolls and damage rolls.  Instead, he deals an extra 1d6 points of fire damage with his weapons for every point of morale bonus that your inspire courage ability would normally add to the attack roll. For example, an 8th-level bard using this ability would add 2d6 points of fire damage to his allies’ attacks. Special: If you have the Draconic Heritage feat or if you are a half-dragon, the extra damage is of the energy type (acid, cold, electricity, fire, or sonic) that corresponds to your heritage or your draconic parent instead.  If your feat or your parent is nor associated with one of these energy types, this feat has no effect for you.

Snowflake Wardance feat (Frostburn, pg 50).  Pre-req: Bardic Music, Perform (dance) 6 ranks.  By expending one of your daily uses of bardic music, you may perform a deadly style of combat known as the snowflake wardance.  Activating a snowflake wardance is a free action, and once activated, you add your Charisma modifier to your attack rolls with any slashing melee weapon you wield in one hand.  This bonus to hit stacks with any bonuses to get from a high Strength score (or Dexterity score, if you are using Weapon Finesse).  You cannot use this feat if you are carrying a shield, wearing medium or heavy armor, or carrying a medium or heavy load.  A snowflake wardance lasts for a number of rounds equal to your ranks in Perform (dance).  Performing a snowflake wardance is physically tiresome – when the snowflake wardance ends, you become fatigued for the next 10 minutes.

I wonder if you can stack the bonus from a Crystal Echoblade with a Snowflake Wardance?


----------



## Mistwell

Slippers of Battledancing (DMG2. pg. 272): These slippers imbue the wearer with a shocking grace and a deadly fluidity in battle.
Description: These soft, open-toed slippers are made of supple leather and look very comfortable.
Activation: This item is continuously active while worn, provided that the wearer’s armor is no heavier than light. No action on the wearer’s part is required to gain the effect.
Effect: While these slippers are on the wearer’s feet, he moves with unnatural grace and alacrity, gaining an enhancement bonus of +10 feet to his land speed. The slippers also grant him a +5 competence bonus on Tumble checks. A wearer who has at least 5 ranks in Perform (dance) accesses the true benefit of the slippers of battledancing. As long as he uses his base land speed to move (a fly, swim, burrowing, or climb speed), he gains a +2 insight bonus on initiative checks. If he moves at least 10 feet as part of a move action, he can use his Charisma modifier instead of his Strength or Dexterity modifier for attack rolls and damage rolls with one-handed or light weapons (both melee and ranged).
Aura/Caster Level: Moderate transmutation; CL 7th
Contruction: Craft Wondrous Item, 5 ranks in Perform (dance), longstrider, cat's grace, easgle's splendor, 16,875 gp, 1,350 XP, 33 days.
Weight: 1 lb.
Price: 33,750

Captain Roger’s Battle Ratte (Bardic Music Instrument) (Dragon Magazine #331, pg. 88).
See next post.

Focused Performer Feat (Dragon #338, pg. 89)(This is a prerequisite for the next feat): Pre-req: Concentration 1, Perform 4, Bardic Music.  When required to make a Concentration check to maintain an arcane spell with a verbal component you may use your Perform skill instead.  You cannot use this ability on a silent spell.

Focused Performance feat (Dragon #338, pg. 89).  Pre-Req: Concentration 1, Perform 6, Focused Performer, Bardic Music.  You can expend daily uses of your bardic music ability to modify your performance.  You must succeed at a Perform check (DC below) to successfully modify your bardic music ability.  You may only apply one modification to a use of bardic music.  The most popular bardic music modifications follow:
1) Accompaniment – Spend 3 uses to perform two Bardic Music abilities simultaneously. Each round you must make a Perform check vs. DC (20 + highest Perform ranks required) or both abilities end immediately. You may end one of the Bardic Music abilities at any time and continue the other without requiring any more Perform checks. Usable with all Bardic Music.
2)Dramatic Pause – Spend 2 uses to stop an ongoing Bardic Music ability for 1 round (in order to cast a spell, attack, etc.) and then resume it as if you had not stopped. Requires a Perform check vs. DC (20 + Perform ranks required). Usable with Fascinate, Inspire Courage, Inspire Greatness, and Inspire Heroics.
3) Harmony – Spend 1 uses to make a Bardic Music that normally affects one target instead affect two. Requires a Perform check vs. DC (20 + Perform ranks required). Usable with Inspire Competence, Suggestion, and Song of Freedom.
4) Individual Performance – Spend 1 use to make a Bardic Music that normally affects multiple targets instead only affect one (cannot be you). This target receives 2x the normal bonuses / penalties. Requires a Perform check vs. DC (15 + Perform ranks required). Usable with Fascinate, Inspire Courage, Inspire Greatness, and Inspire Heroics.
5) Projection – Spend 2 uses to make a Bardic Music have 2x the normal area of effect. Requires a Perform check vs. DC (10 + Perform ranks required). Usable with Countersong, Fascinate, Inspire Competence, Inspire Greatness, Inspire Heroics, and Song of Freedom.
6) Rhythm – Spend 1 use to make a Bardic Music that you have been performing for at least 3 round last two extra rounds after you stop performing. Requires a Perform check vs. DC (10 + Perform ranks required). Usable with Fascinate, Inspire Competence, Inspire Courage, Inspire Greatness, and Inspire Heroics.
7) Riveting Performance – spend 1 use to make a Bardic Music affect all target in range that can hear you, even if they cannot see you. Requires a Perform check vs. DC (15 + Perform ranks required). Usable with Fascinate and Inspire Competence.


----------



## Mistwell

It took me a while to dig up my copy of Dragon Magazine #331.  Now that I have, I hereby present to you probably the best Bardic Music instrument for this build (well, two versions, both from page 88 of that issue under the article title "Marine Munitions" by Troy E. Taylor):

Battle Rattle
These items consists of a hollow piece of wood containing a reed attached to a handle with a gear that raps against the reed when spun.

Playing the battle rattle helps inspire the crew, conferring upon all allies within 30 feet a +1 morale bonus on any one skill check or attack roll made within the next round.  It is effective only once per encounter, and it has no effect outside of combat.

*A character using bardic music and a battle rattle in conjunction with the Inspire Courage ability increases the morale bonus granted by +1.*

Faint enchantment; CL 5th; Craft Wondrous Item, heroism; Price 3,000 gp; Weight 1lb. 

Captain Rogers' Battle Rattle
This magically enhanced wooden instrument summons the crew to battle stations by making a repetitive clacking sound when the head is swiveled around the handle. Captain Rogers's battle rattle grants all bonuses of a normal battle rattle.  Once per day, Captain Rogers' battle rattle can be used to also protect all allies within 30 feet with a protection from arrows spell.  Once activated, the effect lasts for 7 hours or until 70 points of damage have been prevented.

Faint abjuration; CL 3rd (I think that is a typo and means 7th); Craft Wondrous Items, protection from arroes; Price 14,100 gp; Weight 1lb.

_________________________________________

Now I read the description of this instrument, and initially probably had the same reaction you did - what the heck are they describing here?

And then I thought about it and suddenly I recognized EXACTLY what the author is referring to.  He might call it a "battle rattle", but in Judaism we call it a "Ra'ashan", "Grogger", "Gragger", or "Noise Maker".  People use them during the holiday of Purim...to make repetitive noise.

They look like this:







And can even come in metals, like gold or silver:






Or can be plated in symbols:






If you want to hear what the cheap plastic ones sound like, try here.

So, build your Inspire Courage bard with a mystical Ra'ashan battle rattle in one hand, and Song Blade of Harmonization in the other, and go to town making a racket to inspire your allies and crush your enemies!


----------



## nothingpoetic

Um... I think a few of these builds are a bit off.  Song of the Heart feat is a lvl 3 feat.  That means at lvl 1, you will have a +1/+1, assuming your DM does not give you 1400 for the Badge of Valor.

At level 2, if you have a high enough Charisma bonus, then you can get it to be +2/+2, with the Inspiritaional boost spell.  Level three it goes to +3/+3 with the Song of the Heart feat.  Badge of Valor ups each of those levels by +1/+1.  If you add one more lvl of Bard to a build, you could cast +4/+4 3 times a day with the char. bonus.

I think the most viable option with this is to go with an array of range feats, PB shot, Precise Shot, Rapid Shot, and at 6th level going Many Shot.  This makes you a viable ranged damage dealer, as well as a good melee support caster.


----------



## Darklone

If you go bard archer: Don't forget the Bow of Songs and max your Charisma. Boots of speed, Song of the White raven and your level 8 bard will go to town into the first round of combat (neglect that ugly surprise round without manyshot and you don't have that many feats left) with +5 to hit, +12 or more to damage, 4 arrows per round...

and all that while he looks hot. Ask Elan!


----------



## hong

Mistwell is inspiring me to optimise courage. Thanks, Mistwell!


----------



## Mistwell

hong said:
			
		

> Mistwell is inspiring me to optimise courage. Thanks, Mistwell!




Brave brave sir Hong!


----------

